# Cute chickie!



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

When Buffy and her one chick Dot started sleeping in the chicken house with the others, it took a few days to adjust. Buffy wanted to roost; Dot wanted to snuggle under her on the floor. But they finally figured it out.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

haha! Love that! SOOOOO cute!


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Oh I love chickens!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute!


----------

